# Wo finde ich im Raum Köln Teichzubehör



## Riggie33 (24. Nov. 2008)

Hallo liebe Teichfreunde,

ich, als Teichanfänger, suche im Raum Köln einen Laden, der sich nur auf Teichzubehör spezialisiert hat und Fachkompetentes Personal hat.

Habt Ihr da einen Tip für mich?

Freue mich über jede Hilfe.

Gruß

Riggie33


----------



## Koi-Uwe (24. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Wo finde ich im Raum Köln Teichzubehör*

Ich kann dir zwar nicht bei der Geschäftssuche helfen, aber was brauchst du denn für Infos oder Material? Herstellerbezogen oder Allgemeines ?

Frag doch hier einfach im Forum, hier gibt es Oasespezialisten, Teichfoliengurus usw.


----------



## Dodi (24. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Wo finde ich im Raum Köln Teichzubehör*

Hallo Riggie!

Gibt es auch einen "richtigen" Namen für uns? 

Ich kann Dir leider aus Deiner direkten Nähe niemanden anbieten, aber diese beiden Online-Shops empfehlen, habe dort auch schon einmal angerufen und wurde kompetent beraten - Lieferung erfolgt schnell und alles ist unkompliziert.

1. Shop in Unna

2. Shop in Langenselbold

Viel Erfolg bei der weiteren Suche!


----------



## Frettchenfreund (25. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Wo finde ich im Raum Köln Teichzubehör*

Hallo Riggie33! ( oderwieistdeinname? )


Erst mal :willkommen 

In Köln kenne ich auch nichts aber hier ist einer aus unserer Nachbarschaft.

Ist ja keine Weltreise von Köln bis nach uns und wir sind da immer gut beraten worden.

Und auch den kann ich nur empfehlen.

.


----------

